# Ninth Annual HRFA Surf Fishing Tournament in Seaside Park and Seaside Heights



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

On October 30, 2010, the Hudson River Fishermen’s Association is holding its Ninth Annual Surf Fishing Tournament in Seaside Park and Seaside Heights, NJ. All anglers are cordially invited to attend and fish this event. However, open registration is limited by the amount of available space on the beach and not guaranteed. Early registration is advised, not only because it is cheaper, but we also expect this tournament to be fully subscribed. :fishing:

The HRFA host tournament is a sanctioned ASAC (Association of Surf Fishing Clubs) tournament. ASAC promotes a series of fishing tournaments, and the HRFA tournament is the next to last in the ASAC calendar. To find more about ASAC, tournament schedules, team standings and tournament rules, please go to www.asaconline.org

For the tournament, the towns of Seaside Park and Seaside Heights have waived 4 x 4 beach permits for all registered anglers. For anglers on foot, there is plenty of parking only a short distance from the fishing areas and with the logistical layout of the beach, a 4 X 4 beach buggy is not necessary. 

In person registration is Friday night, October 29th from 6-9 PM and or Saturday morning from 5:30AM to 7:30AM and both are the American Legion Hall in Seaside Heights. In addition, Anthony Mauro of the New Jersey Outdoor Alliance will speak for a brief period before the awards ceremony. 

All surf fishing anglers are welcome! For more information, go to www.hrfa.us and select the surf tournament in the middle of the page. If you have any questions, please contact [email protected], or [email protected] or call 201-481-4390

Carl Hartmann
Tournament Chairperson


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Carl, thanks for posting.


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, can I post our sponsors for this event?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would check with SandFlea, he's the boss here.


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Sand Flea, can I post our sponsors?

Thanks


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

I am looking for a few lure makers-manufactures to help out with a surf tournament in a few months in Seaside Park and Seaside Heights NJ. All I want is a few samples of your products. I already have about 20 popular manufactures committed to this event already and I am trying to make “custom lure” one of themes for prizes. If you are interested, please contact me at [email protected] and I can give you more information and what you can get back as far as promotion for your product.

If you have another product related to surf fishing that you wish to discuss, please send me an e-mail also.

Thanks

Carl Hartmann
Hudson River Fishermen’s Association


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

We have a custom built surf rod, built by Joe Miana, to be given away as a prize. The rod was donated by Joe and the Long Beach Island Fishing Club. The rod is value at over $400. Here are the specs below. 

It's my pleasure, I enjoyed building it. Here are the specs: 
1- the blank is a Lamiglas GSB132 1m- a 1pc, 11 foot, will handle up to 40# braid or mono and up to 12ozs. total (bait and sinker included) 
2- the guides are the newest Fuji black frame Alconite ring guides that are angled to keep braid from wrapping around the guide frame. 
3-the reel seat is Fuji deluxe graphite silver ring spin seat. The handle is the heat shrink X-grip over plain cork (only) tape. 
4- I set the guides up to work with a Penn 704z, and Van Staal 200 or 250, up to a Quantum size 70 reel or a Shimano 8000 size reel. Or similar. 
5- I wrapped it in Electra Black Metallic over electric blue metallic thread. I was able to put the HRFA logo made into a sliver on clear mylar decal. 

Carl Hartmann


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

We just got a nice live well donated to us to go out as another prize.

Retail value $265.00


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

We just got a large doation from Old Harbor Outfitters. 

Looks like all registered anglers will get a gift for participating in this tournament. You do not have to catch a fishto get this gift.

Thanks.


----------



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

We will be serving free hot dogs and soda at the awards ceromony. Free to all regestered anglers. www.hrfa.us 

Carl
:fishing:


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I just want to say thank you to all of the sponsors who helped out in our tournament last October 30th. There were 367 fish landed with an estimate of over a 95 percent release rate. Nearly 300 anglers participated and it could not have happened if not for the sponsors and volunteers. 

Last month, my company was bought out and I was laid off. Because of this new free time I have, I am starting the search on new sponsors early (while looking for a new job) this year hoping to keep/retain all of the old sponsors for 2011.

Next fall will be our annual 10th surf fishing tournament. If you are a manufacture, tackle shop or know a manufacture or salesman of any fishing related product and want to promote your product and help a non profit organization at the same time, then please contact me. All we want is your product. Maybe a few lures, a rod or a reel or rigs or terminal tackle. Not a lot, just something you are proud of and we could give away as a prize.

Thanks again to all of the sponsor from the 2010 HRFA surf fishing tournament and Happy Holidays to all.


Carl Hartmann
Hudson River Fishermen's Association
[email protected]


----------

